# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  sundaville vines?

## Isaac

hi all! 
i was thinking of placing a sundaville (dilaphenia) plant in my vivarium that i am building  :Stick Out Tongue: 
now i was wondering if it was a safe plant or not..

what do you guy's think?

----------


## bill

if you are talking about a mandevilla vine. it should be safe, but may out grow the tank rather quickly.

----------


## Isaac

i guess it is a mandevilla vine
& ok thanks for the info!  :Smile:

----------

